# "Name That Sound" from my 97 Maxima



## kpfeif (Sep 6, 2005)

This is my first post, so please be kind 

Anyhow, we bought our '97 Maxima back in 2000. It had around 35,000 miles on it. We're now at 115,000 miles, and I've never had a car I've been happier with.

Ever since we bought it - I know, it doesn't make much sense to ask now - it's made a rather strange noise when it idles. It's not an engine noise nor a drivetrain noise. It's not coming from the air conditioning or any obvious place. I can stick my head down in the engine compartment (not recommended) and not hear it. Inside the passenger compartment, you can hear it. It's almost as if something is resonanting through the firewall into the passenger compartment. I'd describe it as a low-pitched whine or hum, which has the characteristics of something "going around" making the noise. The pitch stays the same, but the volume can fluctuate. It seems to be more noticable in DRIVE, but it does make the noise in PARK (yes, it has an A/T).

No modifications have been made to the car. It's just as it was when it rolled out of the factory.

I'd stick a microphone in the thing to record it, but it just seems to go away when we have somebody try to listen for it. 

Any ideas?
Kris


----------



## hyethga (Jun 13, 2005)

Does this happen during the first stages of turning on your car or perhaps when you press the brakes?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

when was the last time u changed ur tranmission fluid? if u havent do so NOW !!! and if u did recently what did u put in? i know u said that it might not be it but u never know. another thing, is ur AC on maybe the blower is making that noise, other things that would make that sort of noise would be ur power steering pump, alternator, belts, fan clutch. i put them in order from greatest to least the PS being the greatest. 

The power steering pump is i think the greatest cause it might have to be replaced or it might have air that needs to be bled, as for the alternator check the bearings, the belts might be on to tight maybe or u need new ones, and finally check the fan clutch to see if it maybe worn, loose or faulty.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

i just remembered that the water pump could also make that noise but leave that to the end tho cause thats more work.


----------



## kpfeif (Sep 6, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> when was the last time u changed ur tranmission fluid? if u havent do so NOW !!! and if u did recently what did u put in? i know u said that it might not be it but u never know. another thing, is ur AC on maybe the blower is making that noise, other things that would make that sort of noise would be ur power steering pump, alternator, belts, fan clutch. i put them in order from greatest to least the PS being the greatest.
> 
> The power steering pump is i think the greatest cause it might have to be replaced or it might have air that needs to be bled, as for the alternator check the bearings, the belts might be on to tight maybe or u need new ones, and finally check the fan clutch to see if it maybe worn, loose or faulty.


Hmm...

Just got new belts about 6 months ago. There's been no change. I replaced the A/T fluid at that time, too. You know, I think the sound may stop when I turn the steering wheel. I'll give it a shot tomorrow morning and see.

Kris


----------



## dr-rjp (Aug 22, 2005)

kpfeif said:


> This is my first post, so please be kind
> 
> Anyhow, we bought our '97 Maxima back in 2000. It had around 35,000 miles on it. We're now at 115,000 miles, and I've never had a car I've been happier with.
> 
> ...


Which of the following best describes the noise?

a. Knocking
b. Squeaking
c. Vibrating
d. Pulsating
e. Scraping
f. Humming
g. Tapping

Please feel free to choose more than one.


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

kpfeif said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Just got new belts about 6 months ago. There's been no change. I replaced the A/T fluid at that time, too. You know, I think the sound may stop when I turn the steering wheel. I'll give it a shot tomorrow morning and see.
> 
> Kris


The first thing that comes to mind is to make sure there are no hoses or anything which have worked there way lose and are hitting the firewall.

I cant remember what kind of car it was but I chased a sound,exactly like you are describing, for the better part of a day one time only to find out there was some kind of restrictor placed(from the factory) in the heater core line. wtf ???
Anyway I took it out and no more noise.


----------



## lleaseman (Dec 16, 2004)

kpfeif said:


> This is my first post, so please be kind
> 
> Anyhow, we bought our '97 Maxima back in 2000. It had around 35,000 miles on it. We're now at 115,000 miles, and I've never had a car I've been happier with.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the blower motor resistor. I bought a new one for my Maxima and it makes a humming noise in the passenger footwell. My new Xterra actually makes the sound now. If you ram your head under the dash there is a 4 wire harness that plugs into the part. It should be silent when the fan on your A/C is off or on 4(highest speed setting) but noisy for all other settings. The radio on a medium volume hides the sound though, right? Mine does.


----------

